# lost LTE after OTA



## vaeevictiss (Sep 30, 2011)

So after my wife complaining how annoyed she is with the OTA request popping up every 12 hours, i decided to get her phone to accept. She was on a 4.0 version of AOKP, so i safeboot restored her stock rom and uninstalled safeboot.

the update went well but now she has no 4g and cannot send any emails. Is there a fix for this? I found one thread where people said there is no fix as somehow the hardware got corrupted (apparent happened to a lot of people). Some people were lucky and were still under warranty and others just bought a new phone or got one from ebay. Well shes just over a year so the warranty is out of the question, and we cant really afford a new phone at the moment. 

This is kinda bull**** as she had an LG ally before this that broke with an OTA and verizon refused to do anything about it.

Hopefully there is some workaround.


----------



## jfry (Jul 29, 2013)

Enter the "testing" screen by dialing *#*#4636#*#* select phone info and change the "preferred network type" to "LTE/GSM/CDMA auto (PRL)" or "LTE/CDMA auto (PRL)" if you don't care about GSM (international) capability.


----------

